

Coffee Joulies - dude_abides
http://www.joulies.com/

======
veidr
Noted iOS developer and general coffee freak Marco Arment thoroughly (1200+
words) reviewed these once on his blog. Conclusion: they don't work.

<http://www.marco.org/2011/08/10/coffee-joulies-review>

------
catch23
This feels like spam, but anyway I actually have these. They don't work as
advertised sadly. I put a temp sensor on the cup and the temperature curve
didn't look any different than without the joulies.

------
lightblade
I'm one of the original kickstarter contributor of coffee joulies. For me, it
does work. Coffee came out of my keurig brewer are at drinkable temperate
immediately. But I'm not sure if it can hold temperature longer. I guess I'm
just using it a ice cubes without diluting the coffee and also not
accidentally making it too cold

